# Help me identify this bike light



## Mr Floppy (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi, is the the same light as the one thats sold on dealextreme/Geomangear?

Here the light in question: http://www.nitelights.com.au/index.php

Its been distributed by a local bike shop here. There isnt a lot of information on it but it looks so like this one:
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.25149
http://www.geomangear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=4_41&products_id=138

The difference is that its closer to the dealextreme one in the 3 modes where as geomangear has 5 modes. 

I've been following the details in this thread: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/232163&page=7

Now, the local website has called it a series 2. No idea what that means and cant get much from the shop in terms of what it means. They mentioned less overheating issues. 

Comparing the light to my Fenix TK40, which uses a CREE MC-E, it certainly doesnt seem as bright but the 900 lumens I talk with grain of sort. 

If a few people can verify that its the same as the one in the other thread, I'll join the other thread and talk about mods to a MC-E


----------



## louie (Dec 14, 2009)

It certainly looks to be the same unit. Their Specs page is pretty open about it being a Magicshine.

I have the USA Geoman version. On Bikeforums, Geoman notes that the original shipments had the 3 modes, and his shipments then changed to the 5 modes. Also, Geoman claims the units now have proper thermal paste on the heatsinking - perhaps that is "series 2", or perhaps the 5 modes.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Dec 14, 2009)

:doh: I should have looked at the website myself. I was just going by what the shop said. Thanks. Interweb has the answers


----------



## nilesh (Apr 1, 2010)

All are same chinese lights market by different name. Differance only modes.
Better to use CREE MC E based Bike light. Find it on ebay or ecrater


----------

